# Looking for canoe access to Whitewater river



## Fishman64 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have done some canoe fishing for smallmouth around the canoe liveries by Brookeville but want to get away from the canoeing masses.

Does anyone know of any places to put in and take out of the Whitewater river (easily and legally) between Harrison Ohio and where whitewater joins into the Great Miami river? Any tips would save me some driving and looking.
Thanks in advance for any advice. P.S. Fishing tips are always welcomed.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

There is a public boat ramp on Lawrenceburg Rd. just north of Green Acres Canoe Rental in Ohio. Campbell Lakes Preserve, one of the lakes has a canal that feeds into the Whitewater River. I have not found any others. 
As for any public access points in Indiana, Good Luck and let me know if you find any. I have been looking for a couple of points (in and out spots) and have not found any.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishman, my buddy and I planned a trip just a couple weeks ago on the that river, there seems to be a lot of acces points if you look em up online, just google "whitewater river access" in brookville, we ended up putting in with Morgans canoe rental and took a 13 mile float trip.... On a weekend... BIG mistake!! I have never encountered so many canoers, kayakers, tubers in one day... And pretty rude( and drunk) to boot! It looks like a great river, lotsa good holes, clean water, we caught probly 20 or so fish apiece( biggest maybe 12".).. But those canoers would practically paddle, swim , or just jump in right next to you ! It was my mistake for going on a weekend.. A buddy of mine that frequents that river suggested waiting till a little later in august when Hugh schools and colleges are back in swing, its a whole lot less crowded.
Good luck man!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Access to the Whitewater in Indiana is tuff. Lot's of private property with no access, and any access is owned by the canoe liverys on that river. I would stay away from that river during the weekend, it is a zoo. But if you can get away for a day during the weekday you will find some fantastic fishing. Actually the canoe liverys on the river are nice. I have used Whitewater canoe and they charge you like $5.00 for the bus ride back to your car. IMO the Whitewater is some of the best smallmouth fishing in the area both in size and quanity. Good luck.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Streamhawk said:


> Access to the Whitewater in Indiana is tuff. Lot's of private property with no access, and any access is owned by the canoe liverys on that river. I would stay away from that river during the weekend, it is a zoo. But if you can get away for a day during the weekday you will find some fantastic fishing. Actually the canoe liverys on the river are nice. I have used Whitewater canoe and they charge you like $5.00 for the bus ride back to your car. IMO the Whitewater is some of the best smallmouth fishing in the area both in size and quanity. Good luck.


I agree with the transport and fishing. 
Price to just shuttle or transport your kayak or canoe varies $5 to $15. And the fishing is always good.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

CO_Trout said:


> There is a public boat ramp on Lawrenceburg Rd. just north of Green Acres Canoe Rental in Ohio. Campbell Lakes Preserve, one of the lakes has a canal that feeds into the Whitewater River. I have not found any others.
> As for any public access points in Indiana, Good Luck and let me know if you find any. I have been looking for a couple of points (in and out spots) and have not found any.


There are actually two ramps on Lawrenceburg Rd. Theyre not very far from one another. Other than Morgans, I dont know about Indiana either.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Fishman64 said:


> I have done some canoe fishing for smallmouth around the canoe liveries by Brookeville but want to get away from the canoeing masses.
> 
> Does anyone know of any places to put in and take out of the Whitewater river (easily and legally) between Harrison Ohio and where whitewater joins into the Great Miami river?


I fish that section sometimes but it has A LOT of canoe traffic, even on weekdays I will see as many as 20-30 canoes/rafts/tubes in just a few hours. Green Acres drops off customers near Indiana for their 8 mile float and they float almost all the way down to the GMR.


----------

